# Changing headlight bulb in Renault Trafic



## normanames (Feb 17, 2011)

I am having difficulty in replacing the nearside headlight bulb in my 2005 Renault Trafic.

According to the owners manual, the first step is to disconnect the "bulb connector", before removing the rear cover to the headlight assembly.
Unfortunately the connector is recessed inside the cover, and I can't get a proper grip on it to pull it off the back of the bulb.

Is there a special "trick" to removing this connector?


Norman


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi normanames

Have a look in this forum they will help you better. 

Renault Forums :: Independent Renault forum - Powered by vBulletin


----------

